# Confused about healthcare



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

Hello, just a quick recap. We are from Canada originally. My kids and I have EU passports. My wife does not. My kids and I have gotten our NIE last year, my wife recently under myself.

I have never worked in EU. But, I will be starting a new job in Amsterdam, family staying behind. Hoping to still look for work in Barcelona while in Amsterdam.

We are all paying for private insurance and dental. I am trying to cut costs. I am thinking of eliminating my insurance as I will be covered in Netherlands and my kids should be too. As a minimum, I want to cancel mine, and maybe kids if they can be covered in Spain?

Now, the question. Are the kids (11 and 12) entitled to apply for health card as they are under 18 and from EU? Would I be able as well? 

The rules keep changing and it is so confusing. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess it depends if there is a reciprocal agreement between the Netherlands and Spain. I believe the UK is about to stop their reciprocal agreement - the S1 form

Jo xxx


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

jojo said:


> I guess it depends if there is a reciprocal agreement between the Netherlands and Spain. I believe the UK is about to stop their reciprocal agreement - the S1 form
> 
> Jo xxx


I meant more from a perspective of the kids being under 18 and having NIE and being students. Isn't there something that would qualify them as being minors? Myself, being a legal resident - non-contributory, something to that respect. No link to me starting a job soon in Netherlands. We are all legal residents now...I think adults no, but kids maybe or are they still tied to an adult?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

falcon123 said:


> Hello, just a quick recap. We are from Canada originally. My kids and I have EU passports. My wife does not. My kids and I have gotten our NIE last year, my wife recently under myself.
> 
> I have never worked in EU. But, I will be starting a new job in Amsterdam, family staying behind. Hoping to still look for work in Barcelona while in Amsterdam.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

yes, the children are entitled to free healthcare in Spain, though it might be a bit of a battle to actually get it

you aren't, unless you are working here or registered as resident before April 2012

you say you all have your NIEs - do you mean that you are registered as resident?

Also - I'm not sure that your wife can live here as your dependent unless you live here yourself - so best check that out before you leave the country!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

falcon123 said:


> I meant more from a perspective of the kids being under 18 and having NIE and being students. Isn't there something that would qualify them as being minors? Myself, being a legal resident - non-contributory, something to that respect. No link to me starting a job soon in Netherlands. We are all legal residents now...I think adults no, but kids maybe or are they still tied to an adult?


I'm not sure these days on kids lol!!! I think they'd need to be residents (not the same as having NIEs) and I'm thinking that they should be covered.... BUT, a few years ago, my son tore his ligament and there had been a mix up with our S1 (husband worked in the UK), further investigation by a very astute receptionist (bless her - NOT) found that my son - 14 at the time wasnt covered and they tried to make us pay for treatment. We managed to get it sorted, but it makes me wonder what exactly the rules might be??!!!

I'm sure someone on here will know!!

Jo xxx


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

We all have NIEs and are residents of Spain. I will be coming every 6 weeks or so, so will maintain my residency. Have to figure out taxes, etc...

Is this something that can be done yourself, or better get some service where they speak Spanish, etc.?


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> yes, the children are entitled to free healthcare in Spain, though it might be a bit of a battle to actually get it
> 
> ...


Kids and I got our residency last year and the wife a week ago. She falls under EU family or whatever that is called. Not sure if she is actually my dependent. I will be coming on a regular basis to Spain and will maintain my residency...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

falcon123 said:


> We all have NIEs and are residents of Spain. I will be coming every 6 weeks or so, so will maintain my residency. Have to figure out taxes, etc...
> 
> Is this something that can be done yourself, or better get some service where they speak Spanish, etc.?


Residency is established by income and healthcare provision. The initial NIE is temporary and only lasts for 90 days. It then has to be renewed with the residencia. So thats got to be achieved and healthcare is the important factor I guess


Jo xxx


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you both for the welcome...


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

jojo said:


> Residency is established by income and healthcare provision. The initial NIE is temporary and only lasts for 90 days. It then has to be renewed with the residencia. So thats got to be achieved and healthcare is the important factor I guess
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, with the new rules, we had to prove that we have sufficient means to support ourselves. That and the fact that my kids and I are EU citizens. When filing, I had to show means to support first for myself, then when I filed for kids, and lastly for my wife. My wife took a while as we had to go through all the hoops with marriage certificate, translation, than within 3 months, etc., legalization of documents, etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

falcon123 said:


> Yes, with the new rules, we had to prove that we have sufficient means to support ourselves. That and the fact that my kids and I are EU citizens. When filing, I had to show means to support first for myself, then when I filed for kids, and lastly for my wife. My wife took a while as we had to go through all the hoops with marriage certificate, translation, than within 3 months, etc., legalization of documents, etc.



The Spanish do seem to like watching us jump thru hoops dont they!! Do I dare mention the ...... T word??? Have you sorted out your .....tax!!!!!! :wacko:

Jo xxx


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

So, provided we are residents here, do kids or I have a right to free health care? The process is still to get SS and then healthcare? On what basis do you get SS number if not working?

Everything is so confusing...

Can't think about taxes for now...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure these days on kids lol!!! I think they'd need to be residents (not the same as having NIEs) and I'm thinking that they should be covered.... BUT, a few years ago, my son tore his ligament and there had been a mix up with our S1 (husband worked in the UK), further investigation by a very astute receptionist (bless her - NOT) found that my son - 14 at the time wasnt covered and they tried to make us pay for treatment. We managed to get it sorted, but it makes me wonder what exactly the rules might be??!!!
> 
> I'm sure someone on here will know!!
> 
> Jo xxx


that sounds about right!

legally, as I said, under 18 are entitled to free healthcare

it's just that convincing those on the 'front line' can be next to impossible

@ falcon123 - you need to go to the INSS to try to get them health cards


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

Is it worth going by yourself if you don't speak Spanish? We have done everything else by ourselves, but it was a challenge with some.

Need - passport, empadromiento, NIE - that's about it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

falcon123 said:


> Kids and I got our residency last year and the wife a week ago. She falls under EU family or whatever that is called. Not sure if she is actually my dependent. I will be coming on a regular basis to Spain and will maintain my residency...


yes, she has residency as the spouse of an EU citizen - without you she likely wouldn't have got it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

falcon123 said:


> Is it worth going by yourself if you don't speak Spanish? We have done everything else by ourselves, but it was a challenge with some.
> 
> Need - passport, empadromiento, NIE - that's about it?


you might be able to sort it out, or if not, then use a gestor

yes, passport, padrón cert & residents certs, istr that I had to provide the childrens' birth certs & had to get them apostilled when I registered them as my dependents for healthcare



falcon123 said:


> So, provided we are residents here, *do kids or I have a right to free health care*? The process is still to get SS and then healthcare? On what basis do you get SS number if not working?
> 
> Everything is so confusing...
> 
> Can't think about taxes for now...


 the children do, because they are under 18 - but not you nor your wife 

you can't get a SS number nor healthcare if you aren't working, although after you have been registered residents for 12 months, in some areas you can access state healthcare via a 'buy in scheme' . Hopefully in 12 months from now it will be nationwide

edit - you might actually get a SS number - but you still won't get healthcare


----------

